# Retrofit Camera Rear View - Fault B201000



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi everybody,

last weekend i installed on TT MY16 the OEM camera system rear view. I bought it on ebay from Hungary seller, and he confirm me that the camera was coded and we made the parametrization too.

I installed the camera and works perfect  
But when i use OBD11 i have a fault in unit 6C. Fault B201000 (No basic setting). I can't delete it.

It's possible i have to parametrizate the camera again?
Do you know how i can't delete this fault?

Thank you!


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

To get rid of Basic setting, you need to do camera calibration.

This process required special board that has several black circles. It is to use to calibrate the camera to get the exact dimension of the line that show up on rearview screen.

I have use my rear camera without basic setting and have no issue with it.

So bottom line, I would suggest to leave it alone.


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

Mokorx said:



> To get rid of Basic setting, you need to do camera calibration.
> 
> This process required special board that has several black circles. It is to use to calibrate the camera to get the exact dimension of the line that show up on rearview screen.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mokorx,

i have seen this black circles in a picture, the seller said me that the camera was calibrate but it's not true... I have no problems with the camera because it work perfect. But... do you know how to calibrate it??


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

kronox said:


> Thank you Mokorx, i have seen this black circles in a picture, *the seller said me that the camera was calibrate but it's not true...* I have no problems with the camera because it work perfect. But... do you know how to calibrate it??


who is that seller, _vwmodul_de_ ?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Kronox

Try this one.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Back-Up_Camera


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

Mokorx said:


> Kronox
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Back-Up_Camera


I will do it, thank you!


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> kronox said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Mokorx, i have seen this black circles in a picture, *the seller said me that the camera was calibrate but it's not true...* I have no problems with the camera because it work perfect. But... do you know how to calibrate it??
> ...


Yes, they said me that the camera was calibrate but i have this fault..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks for confirming.... anyway, apart the fault code, the camera is working properly, right? because I was considering to buy the camera from the same seller...


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks for confirming.... anyway, apart the fault code, the camera is working properly, right? because I was considering to buy the camera from the same seller...


Yes, the camera works perfect. The only problem is that i have a permanent fault in OBD11 so i have to calibrate it to delete it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, many thanks... 
should you have success in deleting the permanent error code, please share how you did here!


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

Mokorx said:


> Kronox
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Back-Up_Camera


I try to do it, but with OBD11 i think is different from VCDS software. 
With OBD11 you can insert all parameters directly, but the problem... i don't know what is the exactly dimension i have to insert in each field.

I upload all parameters i have to insert (2 pictures):


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

@_kronox_.
any update on the calibration?
me too have that error (same camera seller :roll: ), I want get rid of it... car is under warranty until 2023 and in a few months I will have a service, so Audi staff will surely make a scan and realise I retrofitted the camera, with the usual threats about warranty voiding and so on...


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Kevin

I was not able to calibrate rearview camera using OBDeleven, but I am able to calibrate by ODIS + Calibration board.

The inputs are

1. Calibrate board height
2. Distant from hub center to board
3. Camera lens height from ground


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't have ODIS, just VCDS [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
at next service I will try to ask for camera calibration, hoping they will not ask me too much (and assuming they will capable of doing it)


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Once I know what I am doing with ODIS. It took < 5 mins to do rear camera calibration from connect to complete calc.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

interesting... do you have the original sw+interface kit, or just a "replica"?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Just Replica.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanx.
if I get an Odis and I just paste&copy your values, do you think it could work? (not having the error anymore and keeping the camera properly working as now, I mean)


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Just paste the value will not work. You need ODIS and calibration board (print out on paper or vinyl poster is fine).

I have tried calc. using OBDeleven and VCDS, but could not get the camera to calibrate. I live with basic setting error for one and a half year before getting ODIS & Calc board.

After calc.
1. No error
2. Camera display center line will match to TT center line. Before calibration camera center will offset to one side as camera is not center.
3. Steering guide line is more realistic to where the wheel going to be.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

all the 3 points you mentioned are worth to be achieved, so I will try the calibration by myself with ODIS, and if unsuccessful I will ask for that to Audi service..
do you know where to find the calculation board requirements ? or if can be bought somewhere?
many thanks again!


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Calibration board link is in the link

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... alibration


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to the seller please


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yeah, I found that thread weeks ago but both links not working anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
even tried to ask to person who uploaded the calibration board pdf file, but no reply..  
thanks anyway



Mokorx said:


> Calibration board link is in the link
> 
> https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... alibration


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

camera seller, you mean?

cheaper, but uncalibrated:
https://www.ebay.it/itm/Neu-Orig-Audi-TT-8S-TTRS-Rückfahrkamera-SET-5Q0980556-A-B-8S0827574A-Griffleiste/273367048379?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

expensive, but already calibrated (they say):
https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html



robokn said:


> Does anyone have a link to the seller please


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> yeah, I found that thread weeks ago but both links not working anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> even tried to ask to person who uploaded the calibration board pdf file, but no reply..
> thanks anyway
> 
> ...


Here's the file you need 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d3vquldxfv7boot/calibration_board.pdf?dl=0


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wonderful! 8) 
tanks soooo much!
just a question:
do I need to set-up a specific printing size, or it will be already the correct one?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> wonderful! 8)
> tanks soooo much!
> just a question:
> do I need to set-up a specific printing size, or it will be already the correct one?


PDF's can carry the print sizes but I'm not sure if this one does. I'd have thought it would as it's a bit useless otherwise.

You'll need a big printer/plotter though!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, I will try to print the file as it is (have the possibility to use a big plotter)..
ideally, would be good to know which dimensions (length x width) the board must have once printed, I will searching for that


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just ordered mine, how long did it take to arrive and the fault code is that sat in ECU or
does it PPEr on screen??


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in my case (Hungarian seller), it was quite rapid, around 5/6 working days...
the permanent error will be showed in the 6C camera module (see the pic I posted in this thread), therefore visible trough diagnostic tool only


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

these are the dimensions of the calibration board, should somebody need....


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

So if ordering from the Hungarian eBay seller I would also need ODIS and the calibration board? After fitting it

Anyone on here in the North East who has ODIS or both, I could pay with some beers if I go ahead an purchase the camera? Alternatively any local retrofitters recommended?

Thanks,
James


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> these are the dimensions of the calibration board, should somebody need....


You could make that with a flattened cardboard box and some 50 mm black duct tape.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

You will need camera calibration only to remove a permanent error in 6C module and to obtain the optimum in terms of rear wiev: other than this calibration is not a must, camera will work straight after installation (and coding with VCRs or obd11).
For retrofitters advice, cannot help you, sorry



jam3sc said:


> So if ordering from the Hungarian eBay seller I would also need ODIS and the calibration board? After fitting it
> 
> Anyone on here in the North East who has ODIS or both, I could pay with some beers if I go ahead an purchase the camera? Alternatively any local retrofitters recommended?
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I will print the board with a plotter, faster and more effective, I think



ZephyR2 said:


> You could make that with a flattened cardboard box and some 50 mm black duct tape.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram? in particular the yellow wire camera end??

VMT


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well all fitted!, does it need coding in?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

of course!
19 can gateway--> installation list--> activate 6C and save
15 park/steer assist-->coding--> byte 0 and 2 active, and select "10 camera type, rear view" on scrolling menu
5F information electronics --> adaptation--> search for "car_function_list_BAP_gen2-vps_0x0B" and select "activated"
5F information electronics --> adaptation--> search for "car_function_list_BAP_gen2-vps_0x0B_msg_bus" and try to select "activated" "databus infotainment" or "terminal 15" (mine worked on both)

by the way, do you have the permanent error (subject of this thread) on 6C module?


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Has anyone got one of these from when they may have done the reverse camera retrofit.

Please PM me

WANTED AUDI TT 8S NUMBER PLATE LIGHT - 8S0827574


----------

